# Dutch multi-entry visa



## nb89 (May 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am travelling to Saudi Arabia on a Single Entry visa, as appearantly the dutch nationality is not able to obtain a multi-entry. I was wondering if there are other people in the same unfortunate situation.

There is an alternative perhaps, I have a double nationality - Irish passport holder as well. Would this make a change, could I get my visa for KSA processed in Ireland?

Thanks


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Hi there,

Never heard of any nationality being denied a multi-exit visa because of their nationality in Saudi. If you're not staying long-term you'll be on a business visa, if it's long-term you'll have to wait for your iqama before applying for a multi-exit visa. If your company denies you a multi-exit, that's a bit of a red flag. It could just be incompetence on the HR side, or a problem with their having too many foreigners and the company being in the 'red zone' (not enough Saudis working there), which could imply you won't receive an iqama or proper visa.

For clarification, will you be signing a contract for a year - which would make you eligible for an iqama and able to apply for exit 'travel abroad' visas - or is it a short-term job?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Flying in the Face Of.. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Never heard of any nationality being denied a multi-exit visa because of their nationality in Saudi. If you're not staying long-term you'll be on a business visa, if it's long-term you'll have to wait for your iqama before applying for a multi-exit visa. If your company denies you a multi-exit, that's a bit of a red flag. It could just be incompetence on the HR side, or a problem with their having too many foreigners and the company being in the 'red zone' (not enough Saudis working there), which could imply you won't receive an iqama or proper visa.
> 
> For clarification, will you be signing a contract for a year - which would make you eligible for an iqama and able to apply for exit 'travel abroad' visas - or is it a short-term job?


Hi,
I think the OP was asking about multi-entry visa - not multi-exit!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think the OP was asking about multi-entry visa - not multi-exit!
> Cheers
> Steve


:confused2: :doh:


----------

